# Sick of bookkeeping



## mckeetree (Oct 19, 2008)

How many of you guys do your own bookkeeping? I do my own and I'm sick of it after all these years. How well do bookkeeping services work? Am I better off hiring someone just for that purpose?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 19, 2008)

:agree2: I'm sick of it but can't afford to hire someone to do it. By far the worst part of the job.


----------



## lxt (Oct 19, 2008)

there are plenty of programs out there that make it real easy!! shop around.


LXT..........


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Not a "tree guy" but I use Quickbooks. I also have an accountant I pay a monthly fee. Helps keep all the payroll and tax stuff in line. He also does my tax returns at the end of the year. Sure is a lot less hassle for me.

I do still take care of the day to day books, invoicing, bill paying, etc.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish I could figure out some kind of setup where I just work. Somebody else handles the books altogether.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 20, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I wish I could figure out some kind of setup where I just work. Somebody else handles the books altogether.



What you desrcibe is called " being an employee" not a business owner.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 20, 2008)

The real question is, could you make more money working those hours that you do the books than you would spend on a bookkeeper? 

Once you start getting a number of employees and have to start making payroll deductions and sales tax remissions, I think you are way ahead getting a bookkeeper.

And they are pretty cheap. Contract bookkeepers will only work the hours necessary, as they usually have several clients.


----------



## ponderosatree (Oct 20, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> How many of you guys do your own bookkeeping? I do my own and I'm sick of it after all these years. How well do bookkeeping services work? Am I better off hiring someone just for that purpose?



Bookkeepers are like any other service. There's good and bad. When I came on board at my company I took over the books and saw what a horrible job past bookkeepers had done. It took me hundreds of hours to undo their damage. 

A good bookkeeper will cost $40 to $50 an hour but will work quickly. Find someone established and with references. Quickbooks has a database of certified users on their website but certification is easy. Even a bad bookkeeper can be certified.


----------



## ponderosatree (Oct 20, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What you desrcibe is called " being an employee" not a business owner.



Running a business requires delegating duties like bookkeeping to more qualified people. Check Craigslist, Quickbooks website, etc. and find someone in your area that can handle your books. Make life easy for them and yourself. Keep all your receipts, track all your deposits, don't commingle your personal and business expenses.


----------



## garydale (Nov 26, 2008)

*Bookkeeping*

Quick Books Pro!
Simple, complete and accountant friendly.

I have a local quick books bookeeper come in quarterly to balance my books and fix any screw ups. Costs about $100.00 a visit.

At the end of the year I email it to my account who closes the year and sends me a bill. Usually costs $1400. to close the year and file all the returns.

Quick Books can handle multible companys easily, so you or your wife can start other ventures.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Jan 21, 2009)

*I would like some input on this approach.*

Hell i pay mine bout 700 bones a month, they bill out collect,deposit,pay buisness bills home bills,deal with comptroller, employee taxes federal tax returns,, i get a finicial statement monthly, i know it seems this number is higher than a cats back, but i plain suck at it , reason being I just dont do it, Id rather do what i do best. roughly 400k gross yearly, and they cost me 7 to 10 G a year, and expence to say the least. Plus i like flirt with pretty girls in the office. This is worth it to me i suppose, I would like to think I get to go fishing more, and stay on top of my bids. when I go on vacations i give my accountant my phone ( pay her a few hundred) she gets the bids to my foreman and he bids them. I would like some imput on this


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 21, 2009)

ccrider2240 said:


> Hell i pay mine bout 700 bones a month, they bill out collect,deposit,pay buisness bills home bills,deal with comptroller, employee taxes federal tax returns,, i get a finicial statement monthly, i know it seems this number is higher than a cats back, but i plain suck at it , reason being I just dont do it, Id rather do what i do best. roughly 400k gross yearly, and they cost me 7 to 10 G a year, and expence to say the least. Plus i like flirt with pretty girls in the office. This is worth it to me i suppose, I would like to think I get to go fishing more, and stay on top of my bids. when I go on vacations i give my accountant my phone ( pay her a few hundred) she gets the bids to my foreman and he bids them. I would like some imput on this



I like it. Since this thread was started I have basically moved on to your kind of set up myself. It cost but it is worth it.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2009)

ccrider2240 said:


> Hell i pay mine bout 700 bones a month, they bill out collect,deposit,pay buisness bills home bills,deal with comptroller, employee taxes federal tax returns,, i get a finicial statement monthly, i know it seems this number is higher than a cats back, but i plain suck at it , reason being I just dont do it, Id rather do what i do best. roughly 400k gross yearly, and they cost me 7 to 10 G a year, and expence to say the least. Plus i like flirt with pretty girls in the office. This is worth it to me i suppose, I would like to think I get to go fishing more, and stay on top of my bids. when I go on vacations i give my accountant my phone ( pay her a few hundred) she gets the bids to my foreman and he bids them. I would like some imput on this


 
Sounds like a nice operation you've got there. I hope to get to that point eventually. For now I just try to get a little better all around each year. 

400k a year and a good team... good for you man, good luck.


----------

